# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  SQL query

## Ritwika

Hi i am using the following code to create a table in TOAD. But i am getting the error 

ORA-00922: missing or invalid option





CREATE TABLE HSSE_ARTICLES
(
   NO INT,
   SUBJECT VARCHAR(50),
   EXT VARCHAR(10),
   ADDRESS VARCHAR(100),
   ID_NO INT IDENTITY(1357,2)
);


How can i rectify the problem

Thanks
Ritwika

----------


## skhanal

There is no IDENTITY column in Oracle, it is only in SQL Server. Also VARCHAR is VARCHAR2 in Oracle.

You have to create Sequence in Oracle to get same things as IDENTITY.

----------

